# Duo Fertility



## M+M (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi girls,
I did already post this on another part of the sight but I was wondering if any of you girls have heard of Duo Fertility or has anyone used it?
Its a home fertility monitor that guarantee's you'll be pregnant within 12 months or your money back?!?!
We've been TTC since Aug 08 and have been on the waiting list for IVF since Dec 10; unexplained infertility 
I thought id start taking positive measures while we're waiting on the letter to come through the door so I've started having reflexology as I read somewhere this mite help.  Then my mum read an article on Duo fertility which boots are starting to sell at a cost of £500.
I've goggled it & it sounds too good to be true!!!  If you are Not pregnant in 12 months then your money back - its gotta be worth a shot?
I was just wondering if anyone used it or has any opinions on Duo Fertility good or bad??  
Would love some response.  
M+M


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Mm,

Ive not heard of it but im sure theres prob some small print somewhere that its not for couples who have certain issues such as low sperm, pcos, etc. If anyone could guarantee pregnancy within 12 months for everyone with fertility problems, treatment clinics would be out of business. 

Im sure it works for some people - they do say most people with no fertility probs get pregnant within 12 months. The rest within the following 12 months. So they really are guaranteed to work in the majority of those cases.

Id be wary of payin 500 on unless i knew both dh and i were in perfect workin order. If all of your tests have come back clear it could be the best 500 you ever spend. I would just look out for the small print though.

Hopefully someone who has used it comes along to give you a less synical view.

Katie xx


----------



## snowfairy (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi M+M,

Had not heard of this but just checked out their website and it does seem to be too good to be true.  It costs £495 for machine and support (from fertility experts) and patches for a year.  The money back guarantee does seem to cover unexplained fertility and other fertility issues as long as you follow their guidelines.  Obviously it excludes couples who could only achieve pregnancy with ivf, eg those with two blocked tubes or no sperm.  It seems to be a high tec way of monitoring basal body temperature by wearing patches, this info is then downloaded and analysed by doctors and then tells you how fertile you are over the coming week.  They say their success rate for using it for 6 months is comparable to a cycle of ivf.  They say they've tested it on people who have had or are waiting for IVF, though the study was only 99 couples.  It can also be used alongside medications and is recommended for pcos and irregular cycles.

I'll probably wait a while to see what reviews come out about it.  Though it is tempting when you'd try anything with a glimmer of hope.  
I tried temping, opk and clearblue fertility monitor and they didn't work out for me so this probably wouldn't either.  Maybe if its successful they'll start giving it out on the nhs to save on fertility treatments.  

I guess it would be worth a shot with the money back guarantee as long as you read all the terms and conditions.  If it's sold in boots it's bound to be reputable.

Good luck,


----------



## M+M (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks for the replies girls  
I did read all the reviews and do think it is worth considering.  We have unexplained infertility & both are tests have shown we are in 'good working order'.
However, I would love to hear from someone who has actually used it.  
My DH & I have booked a holiday for September so if nothing has happened when we return then I might just go ahead and get it.
I know £500 is alot but as we are only too aware you'll try anything


----------

